# GTO Shift Light



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get in contact with someone that "activates" the stock shift light? Preferably in FL.(will travel). I'm not to pleased with the idea of sending off my whole dash practically in the mail...my personal run in's with FED EX/UPS at work terminated that idea. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

I know what you mean. But I bit the bullet this week and sent it to Chris at White Auto Media. He called me Tues PM and told me the programming was done. It is shipping back to me via 2-day air so I should have it back today or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

check through some of the other forums...this has been talked about alot. i think if you can get enough people that will agree to do it he will actually come to you. im not sure what the deal with that is though(like price, # of people, etc.) but it's on here somewhere.


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't really care the price at all...I just want it done lol :willy:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

My question is, whats it like ripping apart your dash? Little nervous.


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

I got mine back today and installed it. Maybe 5 minutes to remove, 3 minutes to install- its absolutely no sweat at all. Look at the instructions on the White Automotive site.

I took the car for a spin to check it out. Seeing the light is not an issue, it is very bright at least at night. But catching the 1-2 shift on the light is going to be tough. It was about 50 deg outside and the car was ripping through 1st mighty fast. Even though the shift light is supposed to be set at 6200 RPM I still tended to bump the limiter. But I bet a lot of non-GTO owners wished they had that problem!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

DKR_GTO said:


> Anyone know where I can get in contact with someone that "activates" the stock shift light? Preferably in FL.(will travel). I'm not to pleased with the idea of sending off my whole dash practically in the mail...my personal run in's with FED EX/UPS at work terminated that idea. Any help would be appreciated.


Do like some of the guy here in east texas. get up a meet with a bunch local Goat owners and talk to Chris and see if you can get him to fly down there to you guys and have him do a bunch of cars in one sitting. set up a date then have a big meet.


----------



## S2kmaniac81 (Nov 24, 2006)

Is there anyone close to NC thats programs the shift light? Im new and would hate to rip apart my dash and have to wait for it in the mail. Thanks!


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

No I am the only person in the world who offers this service to you guys, ship it in or get a big enough group for me to fly down


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Let's meet in Atlanta, anyone interested? I want the full blown package.:willy:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Let's see if we can get some participation. I'm all for it.arty:


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Meets are for programming only (no color change or hardware mods) and run as follows:

[email protected]$150
[email protected]$120
[email protected]$100

All prepaid no later than three weeks prior to the scheduled event. I'll do one in atlanta if there is enough interest.


----------



## S2kmaniac81 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats crazy that your the only one in the world that can do this!! I mean why in the hell would GM/Pontiac place that light there if no one but you could program it? Maybe your in cahoots with GM. :lol: I guess I will just have to figure out something myself.


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

200 bucks...I'll meet in northern fl. I'll go higher if needed (within reason) I'm desperate I think... haha! I can get a couple more from my area to travel.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

S2kmaniac81 said:


> Thats crazy that your the only one in the world that can do this!! I mean why in the hell would GM/Pontiac place that light there if no one but you could program it? Maybe your in cahoots with GM. :lol: I guess I will just have to figure out something myself.


Yup I'm it.


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

Chris

I want to go from green to blue on everyting in the interior. Can you change all the lighting. Instruments radio dash, center console, SW controls and the shift light?

If so, how much for the whole car?


----------



## S2kmaniac81 (Nov 24, 2006)

Just curious...how did you get this golden information?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Any takers yet? We need more folks, let's get serious please...:willy:


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Meets are for programming only (no color change or hardware mods) and run as follows:
> 
> [email protected]$150
> [email protected]$120
> ...


Chris, aren't you going to be in Bradenton in January for the all GTO day? Maybe that guy could come there to get it done. Also with my new cam, need my shift point changed! I'll be in Bradenton for the event.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It's a most excellent modification.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Info on the Bradenton GTO day please...


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103505


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

marathonman said:


> Chris, aren't you going to be in Bradenton in January for the all GTO day? Maybe that guy could come there to get it done. Also with my new cam, need my shift point changed! I'll be in Bradenton for the event.


No plans to no one has setup a GP, if people want me there it needs to be done like yesterday


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll be there...that track is on the same side of the main road as me, only 20 miles down.. i'll put in 200 dollars like i said man...i don't care if everyone else is 150 lol


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd be in on an Atlanta GP after the new year.


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

With the shift light activated, is there a way to have two different programmings. I would like to have it set up to tell me when to shift for best fuel economy, and one for best performance. Would this be possible.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

If you ever go on vaction in Destin, Florida let me know. I am interested, but with my work schedule my days off are limited. I could possibly meet a group in North Florida / Atlanta.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

bah i hate living in wisconsin! nobody lives up here this state sucks im movin to fl.!! lol j/p:lol:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Count me in, let's get this thing rolling.arty:


----------



## kest874 (Oct 19, 2007)

Quick Question... is the car in a no drive state when the cluster is out? i.e. mileage won't accumulate etc?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

kest874 said:


> Quick Question... is the car in a no drive state when the cluster is out? i.e. mileage won't accumulate etc?


Yes, you can still drive it. I wouldn't advise it, but you could. And the mileage still accumulates. Hope this helps.


----------



## kest874 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, I ask becuase it's a daily driver.... I only drive 14 miles a day and don't want to leave my wife without a car if something should happen.

I'm planning at some point to send my cluster off to get programmed.


----------



## Breeze (Jan 4, 2008)

If I buy a spare can you program it and make the miles match my stock one??


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

These guys still in business?

I emailed them on their "contact" page with no response.

Gauge/Cluster Faces

Do they have a phone number that I can call?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I recall this post from the other day. Mentions that Chris doesn't do clusters though there's no mention of a phone number:


GTOJer said:


> A while back I had Chris White mod my cluster. Turned on the shift light and set the light to come on at 3000 if the temp was below 180.
> 
> Now I have a new engine and a Mezziere with a 170 thermostat. So anytime engine goes above 3000, the alarm goes off. So today I go on his website and order a mod service and pay with paypal. About an hour later (on my way to UPS) I get am email canceling my order and giving me a refund. Seems Chris no longer does anything with clusters.
> 
> So now what do I do? When he started this, he was the only guy on the planet who could do it. Do I need to get a new cluster?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS1GTO.com Forums - Cluster dumps/programming


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a programmed cluster by White, and a Mezziere water pump without any problem you mention. I suggest if you are having problems it might not be related to the programing, but wiring of the WP maybe?

Let me know, we can compare notes.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

bringing the old thread back,

any progress anyone? what does one need to activate the shift light.


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

im also interested... do we still need to send off our cluster?? 
has there been a solution? 
any advice is well appreciated


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Read back through the thread and the link in post #36. It seems that it this virtually impossible to do yourself (read impossible) and the guy that appeared to be only person in the U.S. that did it commercially, Chris White, doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

This can't be done with a GM Tech 2?

Or do you need to "reflash" the cluster. I've got access to some systems so if this is a calibration change then I should be able to find the flash file. Now that only helps if you have a tool that can flash the cluster.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

LS2 MN6 said:


> This can't be done with a GM Tech 2?


Not based on what I've read on the subject.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS2 MN6 said:


> This can't be done with a GM Tech 2?
> 
> Or do you need to "reflash" the cluster. I've got access to some systems so if this is a calibration change then I should be able to find the flash file. Now that only helps if you have a tool that can flash the cluster.


You can 'cheat'... just have someone with HP Tuners enable the shift light and select the RPM you want. Then just use the OBD2 port and wire it directly into the shift light LED on the cluster board. It would be very similiar to installing an aftermarket shift light/tach.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Seems odd to have it and not use it.

Do any of the models use it by default (Commodore, Monaro, Caprice, etc)?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

there is gota be the way. so what happened to chris, someone stepped on his feet for doing this and mking money/getting rich on the account on decent people??


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> You can 'cheat'... just have someone with HP Tuners enable the shift light and select the RPM you want. Then just use the OBD2 port and wire it directly into the shift light LED on the cluster board. It would be very similiar to installing an aftermarket shift light/tach.


:agree

That's your best option, plus it's easy to change the RPM if you do valvetrain work.


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Well does anyone know who would have hp tuners in california? i would really like to get it activated... don't agree with having it and not using it


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Really it would be a matter of simply hooking it up. Output from the PCM to turn it on should be there already.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

yes hooking it up and having right device to switch it on from off position. i would assume that gm dealerships should have this software, but the question is would they do it?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope someone figures this out. I pretty much hit the wall when I researched this in 2009. Evidentally, the only person that did this commercially in the U.S. stopped doing it. The dealers don't have a clue. (Let us know if you find one that does....I've been to several, even a couple that I consider to be better than others, and none of them do). Still after all this time the information that anyone can offer is merely anecdotal stuff, just as it was in 2009. I agree, there has to be a way to make it work but no thanks on sticking a wire in the appropropriate terminal of the OBD2 port and splicing into the circuit board. That's Mickey Mouse, ghetto, ******* or whatever you'd choose to refer to it as....:shutme


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I usually shift by ear, never needed a light to tell me when to shift, really. It's weird though that my Sunbird and Grand Am came with (a functioning) one, but not the GTO. I thought it was a fuel economy thing...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

For me, it would be for the 'cool factor' alone. I don't 'need' it either. I put that idea on the 'back burner' almost 2 years ago and I'm only commenting now because the thread's been revived. If it could be done fairly easily, I'd probably do it but it's really not that important.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't like what I saw of the shift light mod to the DIC - the change up gear message pops up, and the dash chimes. I think that'd get annoying pretty quick.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i agree with you on both posts HP. lol, we need someone on the inside at the gm admin plant. i'll keep looking at this.

i wonder why the guy stopped doing it, there had to be a reason. he was making good money on it. i bet he ended up getting the gm software illegal way,and something tells me that he was able to mess with the milage on the screen as well. maybe he got slammed or he decided that he was rich enough and retired.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> I didn't like what I saw of the shift light mod to the DIC - the change up gear message pops up, and the dash chimes. I think that'd get annoying pretty quick.


That wouldn't be bad if you left the shift up point at just under/at redline (Which is what I'd do).

I don't look at my tac when I floor it sometimes and you need to shift to 2nd before reaching 50 MPH (at 48 MPH, which has caused me to hit the redline a few times).


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Placed an order yesterday on Whiteautoandmedia, Got a reply pretty fast that he would fix it. Seems like a really nice guy and responds to emails pretty fast. So it seems highly unlike that he is out of business?

Have anyone really checked it out before posting here?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Richtenb said:


> Placed an order yesterday on Whiteautoandmedia, Got a reply pretty fast that he would fix it. Seems like a really nice guy and responds to emails pretty fast. So it seems highly unlike that he is out of business?
> 
> Have anyone really checked it out before posting here?


I did...in 2009. Sent many emails and got no response. What I was told about him being out of business came not only from this site but others as well so I just left it alone. Guess things have changed since then.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I might send him mine (or just drive it over to him, I think he lives like 20 miles from my house).


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Allright, I see. Well it must be a good thing that he is in the business again since there doesn´t seem to be anyone in the world who does this thing


----------



## john.rowe (Feb 18, 2011)

why doesn't it work from the factory? seems kinda pointless to have something that doesn't work until programmed.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

I have actually talked to several big names in AUstralia and they all confirm that the Monaro HSV or any car similar to the GTO did NOT have the shift light and is actually not even available to turn on in their instrument cluster. So it must be something that was completely made for the GTO in US. They probably found it hard to set a shift light rpm that would satisfy all buyers. since you cannot change it in any easy way and some drivers probably would find that light really annoying


----------

